# PPG Diamond 350



## Bigbrushy (Jul 2, 2017)

Looking for feedback on diamond 350 interior eggshell. I was told it’s an old ici holdover. They say one coat coverage(I’m sure). Curious if anyone out there has used this and what’s your thoughts as far as sheen, touch up and durability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Bigbrushy said:


> Looking for feedback on diamond 350 interior eggshell. I was told it’s an old ici holdover. They say one coat coverage(I’m sure). Curious if anyone out there has used this and what’s your thoughts as far as sheen, touch up and durability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever seen a paint that didn't say one coat coverage? And what is "coverage" BTW? It by definition has absolutely nothing to do with hide! Water will give you one coat "coverage" on a surface. Just one of the word tricks the paint company marketing does.

I now return you to the people who can give you actual feedback.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Its a glidden product that they sell at Home Depot, right? I dont know if they sell it at PPG stores or not. I've used it for brushing trim in low end properties, its does cover quite well, but its still a box store paint. IDK about walls, cuz I dont believe in one coating walls myself. Cant comment about durability or touch up. I'd probably buy it over Behr if I had to use one or the other.... but that aint saying much.


----------



## Bigbrushy (Jul 2, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Its a glidden product that they sell at Home Depot, right? I dont know if they sell it at PPG stores or not. I've used it for brushing trim in low end properties, its does cover quite well, but its still a box store paint. IDK about walls, cuz I dont believe in one coating walls myself. Cant comment about durability or touch up. I'd probably buy it over Behr if I had to use one or the other.... but that aint saying much.




Yea I got it from PPG. Honestly don’t know what they sell at the box stores. Seems like the paint store and fast food restaurants are the only places I find time for nowadays....lol
I’ll find out what it’s all about soon enough. Start that job next week. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, Im sure its better than the Home Depot version of it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And I'm sure it will be equal or a little better than a comparably priced SW product.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've only used about 7 gallons of Diamond 350 on a project earlier this year.

Overall, I though it was a very user friendly product. I didn't have any issues with lap marks, hat banding, etc... It was good for cutting in because it didn't want to drag (too thick) or run (too thin). It also seemed to touch up well.

The one negative or positive depending on how you look at it is that it has a very long open time. This could problematic if you're trying to apply 2 coats very quickly. 

If my local PPG store wasn't in such an inconvenient location I'd consider using Diamond 350 on most of my projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbrushy (Jul 2, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Well, Im sure its better than the Home Depot version of it.



Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbrushy (Jul 2, 2017)

PACman said:


> And I'm sure it will be equal or a little better than a comparably priced SW product.




No doubt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Bigbrushy said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arent the box store versions lesser quality than the paint store versions?

A few years ago I had a union gig redoing a casino/hotel. We were using Glidden from ICI across the street. Work in the actual casino floor had to be done at night, and they ran out of paint. My boss had to go to a nearby Walmart and order 30 gallons of their glidden at 8 at night. He was embarrassed as hell. The color was a little off, but it did the job...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Arent the box store versions lesser quality than the paint store versions?
> 
> A few years ago I had a union gig redoing a casino/hotel. We were using Glidden from ICI across the street. Work in the actual casino floor had to be done at night, and they ran out of paint. My boss had to go to a nearby Walmart and order 30 gallons of their glidden at 8 at night. He was embarrassed as hell. The color was a little off, but it did the job...


The Glidden paint sold at Home depot, if it is in the same label with the same item and sku number, is the exact same paint sold at the Glidden company stores. PPG does quite a bit of label engineering when doing private label paints for retailers. If those numbers are the same it is the same product. Exact same product. (PPG doesn't want you to know this! Why? Because they are probably charging you more at their stores than what HD is charging at full retail!)


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

I use it often and it covers really well. One coat depending of color and finish.

With semigloss and SW Killim Beige color it covered in one coat over white. I had to cut-in twice.

I like it for doors and trim, for walls get PPG UltraHide 250, almost the same coverage and costs less.

It takes time to dry and smells for 2-3 days. 

Once I noticed that it peals off easy, green frog tape pealed it off..., not sure if it was dirty walls or paint.. happened only once.


----------



## Bigbrushy (Jul 2, 2017)

Diamond 350 doesn’t seem half bad. Pretty easy to work with. Covers decent, lays down nicely. Just getting the first coat on. We will see what finish coat looks like. I think I prefer Porters hi-hide though. I myself have had good results with hi-hide .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

